# Help! Aggressive cockapoo



## cathchoc (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi everyone. Scamper is now 2 years old and has always been quite timid. He literally jumps at his own shadow. He used to poo in the car every time we tried to take him out. Now a crate has solved that problem. So two problems now- firstly he barks at everything, even if I get my keys and he thinks someone is at the door. More barking and baring teeth on our walks at other dogs on the beach, so I tend to go early and turn around if I see another dog coming. Tried not doing this the other day and a man whose big dog twice the size of mine was off the lead, accused Scamper of scaring his dog! Took him for his vaccinations to the new vet and she called him aggressive and muzzled him. He also barked at the other dog in the waiting room. I was mortified! He is fine with my 8 year old daughter, but recently when my 6 year old son hugs me on the sofa he has literally leapt at him baring his teeth. Luckily I have stopped anything happening. Other times he is fine with my son. Should I get my son to feed him to stop this? Any advice greatly appreciated. He is my first proper dog and I have tried to train him, though he actually doesn’t like many treats and will only play for five mins at a time. He can be so lovely and I just want others to see that.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like you have multiple issues going on and to be honest the best thing would be to get a reward based trainer to come and see his behaviour and advise from there.

He sounds very scared in lots of situations and like he is overwhelmed and he needs careful counter conditioning to help with this. The jumping at your son sounds like the start of resource guarding you and again that needs careful help and someone to see what is happening. If you are in the UK look for a trainer here https://apdt.co.uk/find-a-trainer/


----------

